
Linus Torvalds made Subsurface - a dive tracking tool - kenny_r
https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/Cepr6Gy3zps
======
tintin
Slightly unrelated: This is what I like about Google+. Posts and discussions
are very readable. I think this also shows Google+ is not dead.

~~~
yanw
Well it was launched only yesterday ...

I agree it's easy to be engaged in a good discussion in G+.

------
kia
With all respect to Linus. This project is about 4800 SLOC of C. I wonder how
much shorter and less buggy it would be had he chosen some higher level
language.

~~~
afsina
I don't know why you are down voted. It is generally a (very) stupid idea to
write such software in C. Yes I know Linus knows C well so he did it that way,
but still..

~~~
0x12
> It is generally a (very) stupid idea to write such software in C.

Is it? It isn't very common but that alone does not make it stupid. Why do you
think it is stupid?

From the README:

"Half-arsed divelog software in C.

I'm tired of java programs that don't work etc."

What language would you use?

~~~
parfe
>What language would you use?

That's the wrong question. You should ask someone like that "What language did
you use?" People complaining about the language are always talking about how
they would have done it better. Not that they did it better.

